
They're Made Out of Meat - raddad
http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html
======
alt_
I love this adaptation of it too:
[https://youtu.be/7tScAyNaRdQ](https://youtu.be/7tScAyNaRdQ)

~~~
raddad
The video is pretty good. Thank you for that.

------
Finnucane
Heh. I saw Terry give a reading of this 20 years or so ago. I had no idea
there were so many videos of it.

